# Midget Costume Ideas???



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

One of my favorites is the Evil Clown from Spawn.


----------



## jmrukse (Oct 11, 2007)

That's not a bad idea at all. Looks pretty simple. I was also thinking og a midget version of Captain Spaulding from Devil's Rejects.


----------



## Vee (Oct 9, 2007)

An Oompa Loompa? 
I like the Nacho Libre.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Or a Munchkin. Not scary, but there are a lot of characters to choose from. Many of them are available at:
http://www.wizardofozcostumes.com/
if your not a do-it-yourselfer.

Or a leprechaun, or if you want scary, the "Leprechaun" from the movie of the same name.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

How about this one:

http://www.caufields.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5317


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

If you decide on Capt. Spaulding I got my son's mask at Spirit.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

How are you going to go as a midget? Will you amputate your legs at the knees?










Got no shins!


----------



## 1jimbeam (Apr 11, 2008)

*midget costume?*

Where can I find the midget costumes where your on your hands and knees with your body in the bag over the shoulder. I have seen Elvis like this and Santa.
Jim


----------

